# Driver leads police on a chase through several towns.



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Great job last night!

Just want to send out a "job well done" to all of the dept's involved in last nights chase. (North Attleboro, Mansfield, Easton, MSP and West Bridgewater)

Stop initiated on N. Main St. (Rt.152) in Attleboro, dirt bag hit the gas and headed for North Attleboro (back roads) through Mansfield (rammed a North cruiser), Norton, Taunton (rammed or attempted to ram a Norton cruiser), Easton and ended up in West Bridgewater (Rt 24 and Rt 106). Norton PD gets credit for the grab after a quick foot pursuit. (Ptlm. Michael V. McKenney).

This idiot is well known to us and has run (on foot) several times before, I think this is the first time he fled in a vehicle.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gil!
Thanks for the update! Good job to all.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

One point of interest:

Although the idiot was captured and no one was seriously injured communications could have been better. At one point toward the end of the chase myself and a APD detective unit as well as a Mansfield unit lost sight of the other cruisers. We slowed down and pulled into the Mobile Gas at 24 and 106 waiting for an update (no sense in running blue lights and siren not knowing where your going) not knowing that Easton, WB, and Norton where in a foot pursuit just on the other side of 24 at the Shell Gas Station. 

I'm not sure about Mansfield but I know we do not have comms in the cruiser with any other agency except for Seekonk and Pawtucket.

Dispatch center does but it was a little hectic in there from the normal weekend business.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gil,
I hear you about the comms issue. You could have just waited for a NEM/SEM/MLEC turtle to go flying by in their POV and then follow them!
:roll:


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

On a serious note.....

In the city they have BAPERN which is how Boston, MSP, MBTA, Universities et al talk to each other. Our system on the MSP is (I believe) 800Mhz, while many towns operate in 400Mhz band. While most of us do not have 400 mhz radios in our cruisers, our dispatchers and barracks do have them (usually with local towns also programmed in). Our cruisers also have scanners that allow us to at least monitor the situation when we can't talk.

I don't know what you have for comm networks down in your area, but I do believe there is a BAPERN South, I don't know how far it goes, or how it is utilized. It is worth looking into. At a minimum, I would recommend a personal scanner to avoid "surprises" from the next town over, they are pretty short money at Radio Shack. 

I am not trying to change the topic, but this type of expenditure (communications) is a type of "regionalization" I belive everyone can and SHOULD support. For the cost of one ICV you can put a scanner in every local cruiser in Southeastern MA. If there is money that should be spent on local agencies, making sure people can talk (or at least listen) in a multi-jurisdictional event is a perfect example. 

Stay safe,


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Gil,
You don't have the Bristol County Regional Frequency in the cruisers? That channel would have helped you out great especially were most of the twons were in Bristol County.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

We have intercity (Rhode Island &amp; southern MA) in the cruisers (monitor only) we do have the Bristol County radio in the dispatch center as well as the state on 800 but the cruisers are on VHF.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Although I was not involved I spoke to the Ofc. (Paul Hargadon) involved from my dept. he said it could have gone better, mostly comm. The only town we have in our cruisers is Easton and some do have the Bristol CO. Reg. in them as well but, when you are at the speeds they were going it's 10 &amp; 2 the whole way! 

Can't wait to see the tape of it, we were the only cruiser w/ a video camera so, it should be interesting to see once they are finished w/ the post pursuit review.

We were luckly no one was seriosly injured and there were only a few banged up cruisers to patch up.

Great Job Boys! =D>


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The shithead almost ran me off the road as I was pulling on to my freinds street. Hope he got a boot to the head.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Only so much you can do on a median strip of Rte 24! Definately got yanked out the porthole!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Gil what was the guy wanted for? Any warrants? Just trying to find out why he ran. I am getting people here fighting and running from police for really nothing serious. Any other depts experience this trend.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

MV violations only until he rammed the North Attleboro cruiser. Vehicle was legit, active lic and no warrants.

Maybe a lil 94C he was worried about, dunno :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Seems to my that it was a case of being stupid in the nighttime -- a felony, being stupid in the daytime is just a misdemeanor. :lol: Nice job...You can always count on the Norton PD!

Guinness2429


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

just to drop in my :2c: on the whole communications issue, where I work out of we utilize Bapern 3, and alot of times the surrounding community or agency that we are trying to deal with does not answer. I will say when used properly the network works great for dealing with mutual aid incidents. However i think some agency's need to remember they have Bapern 3 and answer it once and a while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Agreed....instead of using(or misusing, as the case may be) thousands of dollars in grant money on RVs, sniper rifles, face paint and black pajamas in the name of "mutual aid", why not request some grant money to upgrade the radio systems of these departments so they can talk cruiser to cruiser or officer to officer in a situation just like this one? It's a huge safety issue and multi-jurisdictional car pursuits/missing person or fugitive searches/etc happen a lot more frequently than do special ops "call-outs". Yet, tons of money goes in that direction. At the very least, neighboring towns should be able to switch to a reserved channel where they all can talk with each other. It could avoid a tragedy. I bet there is state/federal grant money out there just waiting to be applied for.

Why not? Explanation....politics. The chiefs and higher-ups in the dept. generally don't give a sh*t about the regular patrol officer's safety or equipment. They care more about how sharp the big tactical bus looks like on the evenings news surrounded by pajama-clad face-painters. I bet the happy bus has about five to ten radios and scanners along with flat screen computer monitors and a six speaker cd changer......I'll stop bitching now because I'm gettin' off the topic.

just my opinion....

Guinness2429


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Unfortunately I think the reason a lot of dept's do not have car to car on intercity and similar networks is because of all the bs that happens when guys get board. 

I don't know how many times I have heard Jackie Gleason on intercity proclaiming that he is in hot pursuit of the Bandit. Yes it may be comical once and a while but could you imagine that chanel if every cruiser in SE Mass and RI had the ability to transmit on it.

I am sure that there is way out there to block out the ability for car to car transmissions and have dispatch turn them on when needed. I know Norton PD had the ability to patch cruisers on 800 MHz with DPW on VHF (or at least the used too) 

So it would be nice to see something implemented where you could just tell dispatch patch me into intercity, bapern or bristol county and call the pursuit from that chanel. Only cars in the pursuit would be patched in leaving your local freq free and clear to conduct your normal LE traffic.

The freqs are already in place, bapern, intercity bristol county etc... I am sure funds would be needed to outfit the dispatch centers but the groundwork is already laid out and I know other dept's out there have the same capabilities that Norton has, so there are already working examples. It just needs to get done.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Gil said:


> I am sure that there is way out there to block out the ability for car to car transmissions and have dispatch turn them on when needed. I know Norton PD had the ability to patch cruisers on 800 MHz with DPW on VHF (or at least the used too)
> 
> So it would be nice to see something implemented where you could just tell dispatch patch me into intercity, bapern or bristol county and call the pursuit from that chanel. Only cars in the pursuit would be patched in leaving your local freq free and clear to conduct your normal LE traffic.


Depending on what radio system you have, it can probably already be done. My town is in NEMLEC, where we have 3 TAC channels that are used for BOLOs, pursuits, basically any agency-to-agency traffic you need. I know with the standard Motorola pushbutton consoles (Gold Elite or something like that??) it can be done, as well as with the new Motorola PC interface. We had a pursuit a couple months back where our officer did not have time to switch to TAC-2, so we held all other local traffic and patched our freq into TAC-2, letting him communicate without needing to take his hands off the wheel.

-Mike


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

SPINMASS said:


> just to drop in my :2c: on the whole communications issue, where I work out of we utilize Bapern 3, and alot of times the surrounding community or agency that we are trying to deal with does not answer. I will say when used properly the network works great for dealing with mutual aid incidents. However i think some agency's need to remember they have Bapern 3 and answer it once and a while.


I agree amen!!


----------

